# Identity Help needed



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Might be a lil tough for us on here but saw this gecko in the rainforest and instantly fell in love with it. Please let me know what its name is. Thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris,

Your Gecko is a female _Gonatodes concinnatus._


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks....now just to find some here in the states


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

If you like gonatodes...there are a couple nice micro geckos found in SoFl - Keys


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

that is one of the coolest geckos iv ever seen


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

awesome gecko


----------

